# Dishwasher in island with no sink



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

..........................................__ Pipe --> Discharge hose
.........................................|
.........................................|
__________________________________________ Floor
.........................................|
.........................................|
...........................................put a trap down here



I don't know what you're asking, if not that....if you can handle the feed line, seems like you can handle the discharge line.:thumbsup:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

see if this helps, if i can get it to load up.?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Well that blows the hell outta my dots and dashes....good show :thumbsup:


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Just searched google images, easy as that.:whistling2:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Very simple, I have installed self standing dish washers on kitchen island for years... passed inspection here in Florida, Not sure about your area but it falls under UPC ...

hope this one comes up(attachment)

hard to see. vertical with a AAV installed at highest point under counter. waste arm, P trap, stand pipe just below AAV clean out at base of vertical. 2 inch pipe


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Not a big fan of AAV. will use the island loop. 

A question 
I figure With the loop I just use a nipple in the top of the P-trap. and connect the dishwasher hose to that.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Ugh - There is to much duct work in the way (for the hot air furnace)

Here is a thought I had that I could get to work.

(Sorry for the large size could not get it to resize smaller)










Take the discharge hose from the dishwasher, do the high loop behind or beside the dishwasher, take it down through the floor, run it 2 feet horizontal to get over ductwork and into the top of a p-trap. then it is 7 feet horizontal to the main 3inch stack.

for the venting -
There is an existing 2" fixture vent line for the basement bathroom that I can access. This ties into the main stack above the fixtures on the 1st floor. I would Tee off this just below the floor joists and tie it into the drain line just before the p-trap.

Hopefully it is clear in the picture.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I can do an island loop if I can keep where it comes through the floor at about 10" wide. Then use 45degree joiners to widen it so I can put the P-trap inbetween the vent half of the loop and the drain half. (between the two uprights) This would put the p-trap right behind the dishwasher.
I am building the cabinet and counter-top myself and can make it 26 or even up to 30" deep if needed.


----------



## gmasters (4 mo ago)

Javiles said:


> Very simple, I have installed self standing dish washers on kitchen island for years... passed inspection here in Florida, Not sure about your area but it falls under UPC ...
> 
> hope this one comes up(attachment)
> 
> hard to see. vertical with a AAV installed at highest point under counter. waste arm, P trap, stand pipe just below AAV clean out at base of vertical. 2 inch pipe


Hey Javiles,

I don’t mean to revive an old thread but I am too new to send you a private message.

In your diagram is the dishwasher drain hose just secured and pointed into the stand pipe to act as a type of air gap? Or is the dishwasher hose connected to a glued abs dishwasher nipple cap on that 2in stand pipe like this?

Thanks


----------

